# Cycle truck



## holepuncher1 (May 22, 2013)

I have a cycletruck! I would like to get new fenders for it, and I don't care if they are original. My question is, is there a replacement for the front fender? Like would a fender from a muscle bike work? I have the stand bracket piece. I would like painted fenders not chromed. Thanks for any advice! Newbie.


----------



## Aerocycle36 (May 22, 2013)

*front fender*

You need a front fender from a 20 inch balloon bike. It'll be easier to find an original cycletruck fender....


----------



## holepuncher1 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks! I'll be looking I have a deadline to deliver some donuts!


----------



## fat tire trader (May 22, 2013)

You can buy new Wald fenders.

http://www.modernbike.com/itemgroup.asp?igpk=2126195282&TID=367&gclid=CPqTqvCrq7cCFeU5QgodXSwAgw

You might have to buy a 20" pair and a 26" pair.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 23, 2013)

I have what looks like a 20" CWC fender that has a ducktail on it and looks pretty similar to a Schwinn CT fender. I can post pics if interested. V/r Shawn


----------



## holepuncher1 (May 23, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I have what looks like a 20" CWC fender that has a ducktail on it and looks pretty similar to a Schwinn CT fender. I can post pics if interested. V/r Shawn




A pic would help a lot. What would you need for the said fender?
Jared


----------



## rhenning (May 23, 2013)

My Cycle Truck has replacement Chrome duck tail fenders Wald I think.  I see no reason why they couldn't be painted but they sure set off the Cycle Truck.  Roger


----------



## Freqman1 (May 23, 2013)

holepuncher1 said:


> A pic would help a lot. What would you need for the said fender?
> Jared




See #34 of this post for pics (last three)--I believe I have a set of braces to go with it. As long as you are in the lower 48 $35 shipped--I don't ship outside lower 48/APO/FPO. V/r Shawn

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-seats-bikes-tires-etc/page2&highlight=PICKUP


----------



## krankrate (May 23, 2013)

*Cycle-truck*

I've heard you can use a mucle bike fender but you would have to relocate the braces. but with the notches I can't see it working very well, I would go with a old 20" duck-tail front.


----------



## tailhole (May 23, 2013)

Rode mine today with 30lbs of tools in the box.  I love the way a cycle truck rides, turns, handles. So fun.


----------



## holepuncher1 (May 23, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> See #34 of this post for pics (last three)--I believe I have a set of braces to go with it. As long as you are in the lower 48 $35 shipped--I don't ship outside lower 48/APO/FPO. V/r Shawn
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-seats-bikes-tires-etc/page2&highlight=PICKUP




Would you have a rear too?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 23, 2013)

I sent you a PM. V/r Shawn


----------



## tuscankid (May 25, 2013)

I bought a NOS cycletruck fender on ebay, a few months ago and looks great on my prewar cycletruck.


----------

